# junction box location and acessibility for dishwasher



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If the cable will reach into the sink base, install the needed box there and be done.


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> If the cable will reach into the sink base, install the needed box there and be done.


It won't.... that is the entire reason for this thread.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cut a hole in the plywood under the dishwasher and put a junction box in there and extend the electric to the cabinet next to the dishwasher and connect the electric to the bosh box or 2nd junction box then screw the plywood back on the floor, the box in the floor is accessible if needed...


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Install the junction box behind or under the DW. From the JB run a cable to the sink base.


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

Floor under dishwasher is tiled.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

then figure out what wire in the basement goes to the dishwasher and cut and put a junction box there and snake the wire where it has to go, your gona have to take apart or open something to get it done..


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

JKeefe said:


> Floor under dishwasher is tiled.


Surface mount the box to the tile floor if the cable will not reach the back wall. All the DW I have seen have space under them that will accommodate a JB.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You could mount the box on the back wall.
Like RJ said, plenty of room behind the dish washer.


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

jbfan said:


> You could mount the box on the back wall.
> Like RJ said, plenty of room behind the dish washer.


I don't think the existing cable can reach there, either. 

Let's stop for a moment throwing out suggestions of how else to do this. I can figure those out on my own; if a box fits somewhere and it's accessible then that's doable and I understand that. 

My question is about some particular box locations that I think may be feasible based on the situation. I haven't gotten any answers on those questions.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you want to do it 100% legal, the junction box must be accessible( not sealed in a wall or floor permanent) so an access door or unscrewing a panel is fine...so any where you can squeeze a box would be good, now if you dont have to keep it 100% code but done safely, there are plenty of options..its your call what you want to open up to stick a box in...you could get a diamond blade, cut the tile and flush mount a junction box with the floor and put a solid cover on it..you can even go 1 step better and use an exterior box just incase the dishwasher ever leaks that box would be water tight...


----------

